# Failed IVF 😥



## Colyflower (May 13, 2015)

Hello everyone, I'm not one for talking about my problems on forums but today was the day I was to do my pregnancy test to see whether our first IVF cycle had worked. Unfortunately it came back negative, I'm feeling ok but not sure it's sunk in yet, I'm waiting for my period to start now, maybe it will sink in then and not only that I've got a stinking cold just to add to the misery. 

We had two very good blastocysts transferred on day 5, so all was looking good, unfortunately we didn't have any embies to freeze so that's it for our nhs cycle! I even had 3 months of accupuncture. Everything was riding on this and now I'm not sure what to do? I'm waiting for the hospital to call me back. 

I'm going to be 39 in January and I've been diagnosed with low ovarian reserve with possible endometriosis so the pressure is on. Right now I feel like quitting my job, moving to the country and looking after animals instead. Not sure I can go through it all again 😥 

Any advice on getting through this? I'm wondering if a second time it might be less stressful as I know what to expect and should I get my endometriosis confirmed first before doing IVF again? 😥


----------



## ICLEPICKLE (Jun 17, 2011)

I am so sorry it didn't work for you. I don't know how much advice I have to offer but I didn't want to read and run. I know of people who have had huge amounts of IVF all failing and then getting a Positive result so I would say don't give up. If you want children keep going, it's such an emotional journey but  your dream may one day come true. 

I'm not sure where you had your treatment but it may be a good idea to explore all options, especially if your Nhs goes are up and you have to try naturally. There are great clinics abroad ( obviously they need to be well researched to find the right one) but again  I know of people who have gone abroad to have more specialised treatment for their case and it working for them. 

Wishing you the best of luck, for the immediate let your body rest, if you can take some time out to digest and 'grieve' the failed cycle. I too gave just had a failed round of IVF and know my hormones are all over the shop now, I'm looking forward to them returning to 'normal' levels so I can think rationally and perhaps a bit more positively again. 

X


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Colyflower

So sorry for your bfn   it's horrible when that happens. It's definitely less stressful the second time, as you know what to expect. Will you be getting a second cycle on the NHS? I always found that focusing on the next step helped me get over a failed cycle.

Re getting checked for endo before you cycle again, I would say yes go for it, if you have access to the tests. A lot of clinics will say IVF gets around the endo issues, and so endo is irrelevant. However, there is evidence that prior to IVF, removal of endo via lap  (if your endo is not at the severe stage) or use of down regulating hormones (again use with caution with lower egg reserve) can improve outcome.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mcstamp (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Colyflower (love the name!),

I'm exactly the same as you, 2day 5 blastos back, acupuncture and a negative last week.  I tested at 11dpt and got a faint positive but then nothing on my OTD which makes me think that they had started to implant but the not developed any further.  We have 1 more NHS cycle left and I have decided to have a review appointment (which is not offered as standard) as I don't want to look back and regret not having asked all the questions that I have on my mind.  Its not my usual state to be 'pushy'  but at the end of the day what are the consultants there for if not to answer our questions and reach the correct diagnosis.  I have extensive adhesions but I'm not sure if they are also on my uterus and this is what I want to find out and if they are, maybe having the scratch would help me- which my clinic will do in many cases.  So I do think you should try and get your questions answered, then you have all the facts you need to be able to make an informed decision about the future.
Oh and on the moving to the country and working with animals bit... who said you can't do that and have children ?! 
I've moved to the country and work in the woods, its great and means we are very happy regardless! 
Good luck with everything x


----------

